# Yoyo loach?



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I recently purchased some sort of loach or botia from my local petland. He is black with beautiful yellow spots that run along each side of him kind of one ontop the other in two rows and spaced evenly apart kindof like this >> = = = = > He looks more like a botia than a loach b/c he's allot skinnier and more snake looking than my clown loaches. The people there didn't know what he was they just said he was probably in the loach family. Does anyone know what im talking about? I paid $20 for him im starting to think i got ripped off b/c i saw some yoyo loaches at another fish store and they looked similar but the pattern on them was different and they were no where near as brightly colored. Also he was very active and swiming around the front glass of the tank in the store but now he hides in my rocks allot. He is still active but only when i am away from the tank. When watching him from across the room he sometimes filcks himself onto the bottom of the tank and swims around really fast and kinda crazy. Is this normal or is something wrong with him?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yo yo loach has many markings pattern. Does he look like this? You may try looking up at www.loaches.com also! There're many types of Loaches there!
PS: Botias rarely have dots


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Doesn't sound like a yo-yo loach, they have irregular stripes.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's a very bad pic of him taken w/ camera phone


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Botia kubotai? aka polka dot loach? They need a group, i assume you only have one?


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

That's is Thanks!!! Yep i only have one that's all the pet store had and he was $20 so im not going to buy toomany of them. Will they school with similar types of fish like yo-yo loaches or something more common? I have two clown loaches and he doesn't do anything with them.


----------

